# tensawriver catfish



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

iam going up to tensawriver river here soon on a catfish expedition, probably a two day trip, and i need to know if the cats are still up there in good numbers, with some trophy size cats, the last time i was up there i was only about 10 years old and i know a lot has changed since then, with the hurricanes and all, iam going to make a nice video out of it for every one to check out...


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

well can any one help me


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I have done a lot of catfishing up there over the years. I usually limit it to when the water is high. The catfish are always there. I always ran trotlines or limb lines. This time of the year is good to run trot lines in the main river. I like using fresh cut bait. I also mix it up a bit with crawfish, hotdog weiners etc.. be creative. As far as a rod and reel. I didnt fish for catfish much that way. But I do remember catching them when I use to fish for bream while using live worms. Good luck.


----------

